# Little Traverse Bay 2019 Report



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Good luck! We will be battling boats in front of the boardman and jigging. Hoping it’s a little less stressful than trolling it. Might try Charlevoix in the evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SkunkCity

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Confirmed sighting of salmon in a charlevoix trib. I was surprised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes, I saw a few on Wednesday in one of the rivers in Petoskey. Will be fishing my favorite trib in BC tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos

Quite a few marks on the screen early in 60 down over 130, I did see a few nets but I haven't had a sniff.


----------



## Jimbos

Took the skunk today which was pretty frustrating due to an abundance of marks.
I watched a father son tandem fight one forever, and a bay regular clear all his lines and put it in neutral to fight another, but other then that the tuna boats spread out quickly.
I did almost get run over by a 30 foot a**hole that got close enough to the point I stood up and was ready to jump if needed.
He had to of had it on auto pilot and was on a straight line to the harbor. Even after finally seeing me did he vere off? Nope, but he did back it down some. He passed by at about 50 feet. Needless to say my middle finger got a workout along with my lungs.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

SkunkCity said:


> Yes, I saw a few on Wednesday in one of the rivers in Petoskey. Will be fishing my favorite trib in BC tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Any report on that trib?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SkunkCity

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Any report on that trib?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fished it tonight - no luck. Saw some jumping in front of the mouth, so I’m sure there are some in the river. I’ll be back tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos

I was out tonight on the bay, I probably shouldn't of been, it was rough. Had one rip on a meat rig and that was it, then just tried to stay out of the way of that rude ass charter captain "Plumbers Helper" who will run right up your spread or cut across it.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

SkunkCity said:


> Fished it tonight - no luck. Saw some jumping in front of the mouth, so I’m sure there are some in the river. I’ll be back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A couple weeks and it should be good! Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SkunkCity

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> A couple weeks and it should be good! Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good luck to you as well. My buddy caught (2) at the mouth in BC yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## upnorthEric

Jimbos said:


> I was out tonight on the bay, I probably shouldn't of been, it was rough. Had one rip on a meat rig and that was it, then just tried to stay out of the way of that rude ass charter captain "Plumbers Helper" who will run right up your spread or cut across it.


So I read this thread a few days ago to see what the current reports were. Saw you mention him. Well sure enough, last night, he made a completely unnecessary hard left turn behind me and clipped my line. Lost a meat rig and a flasher thanks to him for no reason. The whole bay was open. I sent an email, will see what he says. Ended our night early. Watch out for him.


----------



## fowl

He’s a bully. No doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbos

upnorthEric said:


> So I read this thread a few days ago to see what the current reports were. Saw you mention him. Well sure enough, last night, he made a completely unnecessary hard left turn behind me and clipped my line. Lost a meat rig and a flasher thanks to him for no reason. The whole bay was open. I sent an email, will see what he says. Ended our night early. Watch out for him.


I now keep an eye out for him and make sure that I'm at the opposite end of the troll.
There's a salmon tournament this weekend out of Bay Harbor so he's going to be extra aggressive.
I've watched him for years while fishing off of the pier and he's more then willing to run his outside boards within 5 feet of the pier, he just doesn't care who he disrupts.
Funny thing is on Thursday I was talking to a guy at the launch and Plumber Helper's name come up and the guy said that he cut him off that very morning, what's funny is the guy then told me that he was an off duty Emmet County Sheriff.
I won't be back out until Monday after that tournament is over.


----------



## upnorthEric

Jimbos said:


> I now keep an eye out for him and make sure that I'm at the opposite end of the troll.
> There's a salmon tournament this weekend out of Bay Harbor so he's going to be extra aggressive.
> I've watched him for years while fishing off of the pier and he's more then willing to run his outside boards within 5 feet of the pier, he just doesn't care who he disrupts.
> Funny thing is on Thursday I was talking to a guy at the launch and Plumber Helper's name come up and the guy said that he cut him off that very morning, what's funny is the guy then told me that he was an off duty Emmet County Sheriff.
> I won't be back out until Monday after that tournament is over.


Well to follow up. I emailed Plumbers Helper and they replied. They returned my tackle and made it right. To their credit they replied to my email and all is well. So just wanted to give credit where credit it due.


----------



## Jimbos

upnorthEric said:


> Well to follow up. I emailed Plumbers Helper and they replied. They returned my tackle and made it right. To their credit they replied to my email and all is well. So just wanted to give credit where credit it due.



Well that was the right thing to do at least.


----------



## Jimbos

They're coming in yet they're still fairly fresh and still hitting.
I hit it on a wind shift and they went nuts for and hour or so.
This 39 incher damn near spooled me and another one did the same until I clamped down and it busted 30lb Power Pro. A couple more arm rocking hits and a dozen bumps made for a nice evening.


----------



## Jimbos

Picked up two and lost one fairly bright fish. With the east wind I expected a fish-o-rama but I just wasn't marking much on side scan as the other day.
Both fish went back, I'm done keeping them.


----------



## North Country Squire

Nice work, Jimbo! I haven't been out in a couple of weeks but hope to slide out Saturday morning if weather cooperates and lay in couple more for the smoker. What have been productive depths/presentations?


----------



## Honeydo

Hoping to get out Saturday too.
Having problems with my tilt and trim will not go up or down got it narrowed down to swicth in the front on throttle...


----------



## Jimbos

North Country Squire said:


> Nice work, Jimbo! I haven't been out in a couple of weeks but hope to slide out Saturday morning if weather cooperates and lay in couple more for the smoker. What have been productive depths/presentations?


I haven't left the harbor, I've been idling out and hitting the spot lock and cast mostly reef runners of various colors.
The fish I've been hitting have been very fresh Here's some going by on side scan.


----------



## Jimbos

Honeydo said:


> Hoping to get out Saturday too.
> Having problems with my tilt and trim will not go up or down got it narrowed down to swicth in the front on throttle...


About a month ago I come back to the dock in Harbor Springs and on the other side was a boat full of guys who were definitely into the beer. They were cool, one tied my bow up, we shot the bull for a moment, I went got the boat on the trailer and pulled it out, well dammit, in the yacking with the guys I forgot to trim up my motor and did about a 75 foot skeg drag. I was so disgusted and pissed at myself. I really make a mental note of it now.


----------



## Honeydo

Neen there 


Jimbos said:


> About a month ago I come back to the dock in Harbor Springs and on the other side was a boat full of guys who were definitely into the beer. They were cool, one tied my bow up, we shot the bull for a moment, I went got the boat on the trailer and pulled it out, well dammit, in the yacking with the guys I forgot to trim up my motor and did about a 75 foot skeg drag. I was so disgusted and pissed at myself. I really make a mental note of it now.


Yep i think everyone has done that including my self...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

And then you stop on the ramp, and the rig rolls back about 2" and all the weight of the boat cams back onto the IO. Can't go backwards, can't go forwards, can't raise the IO. Had to jack the trailer up enough to get the IO clear and then raise it. Glad no one was around.


----------



## Honeydo

Well got tilt and trim all fixed will be on LTB in the morning hope waves are not going to be to bad...might bring extra poles and fish in the harbor..


----------



## fowl

4-7 ft tonight, 4-6ft tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbos

Honeydo said:


> Well got tilt and trim all fixed will be on LTB in the morning hope waves are not going to be to bad...might bring extra poles and fish in the harbor..


Going to be ugly, maybe along the shoreline towards Bay View may be bearable.

Check your PM's


----------



## Honeydo

Jimbos said:


> Going to be ugly, maybe along the shoreline towards Bay View may be bearable.
> 
> Check your PM's


Yeah i saw the marine weather...hope it changes


----------



## Jimbos

I just got in and it's seriously ugly out there, even the harbor is brutal and it was getting worse as of 10pm.
The docks are under 4 inches of water and I marked next to nothing.

IMO, it's not worth it until the wind dies down.


----------



## Honeydo

We called it off this morning going to go try this afternoon the wind is supposed to die down a little probly just hide behind pier and cast the harbor...took a ride to BC lake charlavoix was real rough..


----------



## Jimbos

We just took the dogs for a walk in Bay View and it's still howling out of the WNW.


----------



## Jimbos

I got out way too early as it got frustrating fast with the number of fish that was showing up on side scan without a single whack. I did manage two but they started bumping and hitting about 530am.
I come in about 730 fed up with the lack of action.


----------



## Honeydo

Well at least you cought something yesterday was bad saw charters trolling the harbor i did not see them cacth anything was out side peir head trying 50 to 60 ft marked but not takers . Worked 100 to 120 ft..nothing there either..


----------



## Jimbos

Honeydo said:


> Well at least you cought something yesterday was bad saw charters trolling the harbor i did not see them cacth anything was out side peir head trying 50 to 60 ft marked but not takers . Worked 100 to 120 ft..nothing there either..


They idled out and did the same this morning.
I didn't mean to sound like I was whining, just a little tired is all. Two's better then nothing, but there was a load of fish in that harbor since I hit it right after the rain, but it was so calm they weren't aggressive at all.


----------



## Honeydo

Has anyone been out this week? Want to go this weekend but weather is not looking so nice..


----------

